

NSA Claims It Doesn't Engage in Economic Espionage-Engaged in Economic Espionage - Errorcod3
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150629/16134031494/nsa-despite-claiming-it-doesnt-engage-economic-espionage-engaged-economic-espionage.shtml

======
a3n
> The NSA has long claimed that it does not engage in "economic espionage."

Not wittingly.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_R._Clapper#False_testimo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_R._Clapper#False_testimony_to_Congress_on_NSA_surveillance_programs)

